# Sticky  DROID RAZR Utility XT912 Jellybean -- Windows + Mac + Linux (All In One!)



## mattlgroff

This is ONLY for the DROID RAZR XT912 and DROID RAZR MAXX XT912. Do NOT use this on an XT910!

*DROID RAZR Utility XT912 Jellybean*
Use a Download Manager such as "Orbit Download Manager" for best downloading results.

Mirrors:
Dev-Host
NetLoad
Batakang

Filesize: 480 MB (503,317,180 bytes)
MD5: A97EE9A80CA38C9D4C85FFCAB828D8F0

*- Windows Instructions*
Extract .zip to its own folder on the Desktop.
Install the required drivers. The folder with the drivers is called "Drivers [WINDOWS ONLY]" and is included in the Utility folder.
Double click the ".bat" file. This will be called "WindowsUtility.bat" the image is just for reference.










*- Mac & Linux Instructions*
Extract the .zip to any folder you like, the /Downloads/ or /Desktop/ folder should work just fine.
Open a Terminal window. (On Mac: Applications > Utilities > Terminal)
Learn your 'sudo' password. This is almost always your Admin password on a Mac computer. On Linux you should already know what this is, its yours account password if your account is an admin as well.
Type the following code into the Terminal Windows, places where it says ***DRAG HERE*** are telling you to simply drag the folder there. For example: cd ***DRAG FOLDER HERE*** then press 'Enter' after each line.


Code:


cd ***DRAG UNZIPPED UTILITY FOLDER HERE***<br />
<br />
chmod +x ./LinuxMacUtility.sh<br />
<br />
bash ./LinuxMacUtility.sh

You will be asked for your sudo password at least once in the Utility process, so make sure you followed the instructions to learn it.

*Functions of the DROID RAZR Utility XT912 Jellybean:*


Code:


 1  Flash Official Jellybean Firmware (Wipe Data)<br />
  2  Flash Official Jellybean Firmware (No Data Wipe)<br />
  3  Razr Blade: Motorola Droid Razr 4.1 Root Exploit by djrbliss<br />
  4  Install Safestrap 3 App by Hashcode.

Number 1 Explained -- This option requires your phone be in AP Fastboot mode. It will flash the official Jellybean firmware to your device and will wipe data.

Number 2 Explained -- This option requires your phone be in AP Fastboot mode. It will flash the official Jellybean firmware to your device and will NOT wipe data.

Number 3 Explained -- This is Dan Rosenberg's DROID RAZR 4.1 Jellybean exploit called 'RAZR Blade'. This option requires your phone to be booted normally, with USB Debugging enabled.

Number 4 Explained -- This option requires your phone to be booted normally, with USB Debugging enabled. It will install Hashcode's App for Safestrap 3.11.

Remember, do not run this utility unless your phone is at 100% battery OR you have bought yourself one of Team Black Hat's Factory-Style Programming Adapters.

Thanks to Hashcode for Safestrap and Djrbliss for RAZR_Blade!


----------



## ManFCUKyou

Can I do this if I already did the newest update? I really want Motoblur and the circle clock widget. I've tried downloading it today and installing but when I did the HomeConfig apk kept refusing to install saying it already existed. When I moved the widget to the desktop, I got a note saying that it wouldn't show up on a "third-party" home screen.


----------



## mattlgroff

ManFCUKyou said:


> Can I do this if I already did the newest update? I really want Motoblur and the circle clock widget. I've tried downloading it today and installing but when I did the HomeConfig apk kept refusing to install saying it already existed. When I moved the widget to the desktop, I got a note saying that it wouldn't show up on a "third-party" home screen.


Yea.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tgallant21

Thanks worked perfectly....


----------



## kjr

wow. i tried Blade and it did not work.

so i came here and flashed the firmware in apboot mode, and that did not work.

so after flashing the firmware i tried the Blade again.

Not sure what's wrong, but i am still not rooted.


----------

